# Goose Hunting In Utah



## duck dienasty (Sep 24, 2013)

I am new to waterfowl hunting, in fact, I have never been. What are my chances of shooting a goose in Utah? I have heard that goose hunting is much better in Canada and Wyoming than it is in Utah. Has anyone on this forum shot a goose before? If so where did they shoot it at? Thanks guys. :grin:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I shot a goose at Farmington Bay two years ago.
R


----------



## Highbrass (Dec 31, 2012)

I have hunted the wmas for 10 years, and have yet to harvest a goose. But I have had a few opportunities.


----------



## duck dienasty (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks, Buddy...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The river.... a smaller one. It tried to hide behind a bush but a load of #2's won the game of hide and seek. Thats my only one so far. Hopefully this will change this season.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

We mostly shoot geese in fields. But I have taken geese in almost every WMA in the northern area. BRBR Harold Crane and Public shooting grounds have had most success. 
Just get out and scout and you will find them. 

Once you get the goose bug you will spend a lot of money and a ton of time trying to perfect your calling and decoy placement, blinds and if you do all of this your chances will improve. Then will come time to ask farmers for access to lands or find buddies that already have access. But I'll say once you get a large flock to totally commit and lock up into your spread you'll be hooked for ever.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I hear rumors of geese in Utah, but I think they mostly like sod farms, parks and golf courses. Getting access on private ground here is not easy. Just go to Canada for geese. It's an entirely different world up there.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I hear rumors of geese in Utah, but I think they mostly like sod farms, parks and golf courses. Getting access on private ground here is not easy. Just go to Canada for geese. It's an entirely different world up there.


I heard they pay you to shoot the geese up there because there are so many of them:shock:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> I heard they pay you to shoot the geese up there because there are so many of them:shock:


Nope, no cash changes hands. They just say, "Sure, you can hunt. Just promise to shoot 'em all."

Oh, you can shoot ducks, too.


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

got 1 gonzo at timp 2 years ago; I see some most times but hardely ever get shots;


----------

